# ?

## vitalys

,  .
        ?    2010 ,      ,     .        ?

----------


## angelboy8312

- 2 .

----------


## vitalys

!            ,        ,     ,     ? 2 -    ,   ,         ? , ,    ,     ,      .

----------

> ,  .
>         ?    2010 ,      ,     .        ?


    ,    ,      .     ,     ,       (    ).             (-173, .19, .1.2).                  (.    308-),      .    .

     - , .15.25, .5 ( 3/4  1     ).    ,     ,    ( .5)  . ,      ,   ,  "    ". ..          .

   -  .        ,  .       .15,25, .5,           -   .

----------


## vitalys

-173   ,       ?

----------

> , ,


4.5. .

----------


## vitalys

! ,       ,     ?

----------

,   15.25.

----------


## vedovec

.  :       2012 .     .      31.12.2013.          ,            .     ?     ?

----------

> 2012 .     .      31.12.2013.          ,            .     ?     ?


         180    31.12.2013 (. 138-, .7.9).

  - ,      .19 (      ,   ).     3/4  1      (. , .15.25, .5),   ,  .       . , -,    "".        ,    "      2012".      .

 ...        ,   138- -   ,   . ,     -    (           - . , .15.25).

----------


## vedovec

!,       .      ,       .      ,     (((. ,    .    2  ( , )      ?    ,      ,  1 .

----------

> .    2  ( , )      ?    ,      ,  1 .


,  ,  .  , .4.5. .1     1      .   ,       .     1       (, .4.5, .2).

      ,    .     ...

----------


## 14

!  : 27.06.14    . 03.07.14           .   .  ,         .          (,     )  ,         . ,       ?     ,        ,   .   ?

----------

> ?





> ,       ?


  -  .      .   ? :Smilie:

----------


## 14

> -  .      .   ?


- .    .   ?          (5000 ,    )((  -,    .     ((

----------

> .   ?


          .   ,             . :Frown:

----------


## 14

> .   ,             .


  .  ,  ))

----------

*14*,  ! :yes:

----------


## vedovec

!     .     .    19,06,2013 ,      15.09.2013 .         629000.             ,      .   ?     1 ,       .

----------

.             -173, .19, .1, .1.1.          ,     (         ""      ).    , ,      (    -      ).

 ,  -       , .15.25, .4.  ,  "     -      ".   , ,     -         ,              .

      -       50,    629.
      -     .

----------


## vedovec

,    . ,              ,         ,    "" .            "",        .       ,        15,09,2013 .     ,       . ))). 
P/S/        .

----------


## 2006

?    ,       .     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ....  ,         ,    "" ...


     ?     "          ..." (.-173, .24, .2, .2).  " "    138-,      -     (. 138-,  1).

     ,    -   " " (..  138-),    ,    ,     ,  .

    "    ".    " ",           ?     -       ,               .   ,    " (  )"  -         -  .

----------

> ?    ,       .     ?


      "=".      ,       .   , .

     , .15.25, .5.     -  " ",   .

----------


## 2006

.   ,     ,    ,     .    ?

----------

